# Gaggia Classic



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a Gaggia Classic and a Krupps grinder. Not much cop for espresso grinding though!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

No, you'll find everyone on here recommends spending quite a bit more on a grinder. Probably minimum £150. You just can't get it fine or consistent enough without.


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

That was roughly the budget I gave myself and went for an Iberital MC2. Haven't had another grinder to compare it to but seems a fairly sturdy bit of kit and does a good job.


----------

